# Ποιος είδε το Θεό και δεν τον φοβήθηκε;



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2011)

Ιδέες για απόδοση στα αγγλικά;


----------



## azimuthios (May 5, 2011)

All hell broke loose!


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2011)

*ποιος είδε τον Θεό και δεν (τον) φοβήθηκε!* για έκρηξη παράφορου θυμού, έντονης οργής και μανίας: _μόλις έμαθε τι έγραψαν οι εφημερίδες για την ιδιωτική του ζωή, ποιος είδε τον Θεό και δεν φοβήθηκε!_ (ΛΝΕΓ)

*ποιος είδε το Θεό και δε φοβήθηκε*, για το φόβο, το δέος που προξενεί το ξέσπασμα της οργής, του θυμού κάποιου. (ΛΚΝ)

Συνώνυμα για το ξέσπασμα οργής θα βρούμε εδώ. Έψαξα για το αγαπημένο μου *he went ballistic*. Γνωστό παράδειγμα:


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2011)

Καλησπέρα.
...
Λίγο παραδίπλα εκφραστικά, αλλά νοηματικά νομίζω πως στέκει για το κυριολεκτικό: Beware the wrath of God

Mozart's Requiem Mass in D Minor II - Dies Irae 
John Eliot Gardiner conducts the English Baroque Soloists and the Monteverdi Choir






Mozart's Requiem Mass in D Minor IV - Rex Tremendae







Και για όσους προτιμούν Βέρντι με φον Κάραγιαν:


----------



## Irini (May 6, 2011)

Για πιο καθημερινό "he blew his top off", "he exploded", "he lost his cool". Αν και δεν βρίσκω τέλεια μετάφραση για την ελληνική έκφραση.


----------



## azimuthios (May 6, 2011)

He went berserk!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το _all hell broke loose_ του Αζ είναι το πιο κοντινό στο ελληνικό με την έννοια ότι είναι και απρόσωπο. Όλες οι άλλες αποδόσεις επικεντρώνουν, προσωποποιούν τον θυμό, την οργή κλπ. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2011)

Το _all hell broke loose_ έχει ευρύτερη σημασία, π.χ. έγινε το πανδαιμόνιο και άλλα τέτοια όμοια.


----------

